# Rigid stackable toolboxes.



## zac (May 11, 2009)

http://toolguyd.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Ridgid-Pro-Tool-Boxes-Stacked.jpg

Anyone try these out? Just saw them and was curious.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

All I got was some blank page that says 403 forbidden?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

My bad, I can see it on my phone. I will try later.


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

http://toolguyd.com/ridgid-pro-tool-boxes/


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, my phone saved the picture and delivered it on tapatalk. Not sure why it's only visible on my phone?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I like that, you get the dolly. I use canvas carry bags, and use large for the main electrical tools, and large for the sockets, wrenches etc. and a small one for the meters. The best is just using a cart though.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's a nice idea but a cart is way more practical. Not many guys need to take that many tools onto a job, but even if they do, a cart would work just as good.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Carts rule. For me at times in working in someone's home or in some area a cart won't go. 
Also I have a problem with tools and carriers, we're talking serious problem!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Good Prices. 

I use Systainers and like them (not so great pricing)...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Techy said:


>


I use the Dewalt Tough System cases, which look just like that system. I really like it and would recommend them.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Frunk, they don't sell those anywhere around here so I haven't got a look see. 
You are coming mighty close to my home Thanksgiving, I thought Canadians preferred Baja ( which again is pretty close to my home! ).


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Good Prices.
> 
> I use Systainers and like them (not so great pricing)...


Those milwaukee's look nice and shiny, did you just purchase a set? I know you are not a newbie so please don't take offense.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Na, you have to see my other thread here titled Systainers which I just posted with several pics.

In about the 3rd. pic I stated 'Windex' was added for the photo op.  

In the first couple of pics you can see what the tools normally look like.

I think it was in the movie 'Rain Man' where Dustin Hoffman commented that Windex was all a guy needed.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I just saw that movie again after 20 years. Too classic! Remember when blue jeans, white sneakers, and a sports coat were the thing in Hollywood! Still a good movie.


----------

